# Daily dose of cuteness



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a Fuzzy bottom! Lol 😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Too cute! What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Too cute! What kind of dog do you have?

















our new addition. In the spirit of healing and rebuilding, we decided to bring on a puppy. Lots of work of course but they have so much love to give which my soul really needs right now. Meet Maddie! Her momma is a Great Pyrenees and the dad is a Pyrenees/Anatolian shepherd mix. Something about her eyes when she looks up at me somehow let’s me know things are looking up and are gonna be ok.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my freaking word, what a beautiful puppy! Congratulations! 😍 Is she going to be a livestock guardian or do you have other plans for her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's beautiful! A dog's love is so pure and unconditional. I hope she helps all of you heal.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cute! Puppies make everything better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What A CUTIE! Nothing better than Puppy breath L💝VIN! CONGRATS! SOOOO cute!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

awwwwww so cute


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

look who grew up!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, Maddie has gotten so big! She’s such a pretty girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s so spoiled. She will drag her body across your face if you don’t give her attention lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, LOL. 😆


----------

